# Yellow Halfmoon Red Halfmoon & White Crowntail



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

heres my new guys

View attachment 5547


View attachment 5548


View attachment 5549


View attachment 5550


View attachment 5551


View attachment 5552


View attachment 5553


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

How many bettas do you have now?? lol They're beautiful!!! Love the red halfmoon!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

66 :roll: LOL


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ohh the crowntail looks a lot like my Castiel.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, love the second one  And 66 ?! I imagine you have quite a bit of experience lol :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!!! I love that last one.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the second one!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG Christina! Someone PLEASE organize a Betta Addicts Annoymous, PLEASE some of us are freaking out over some bettas! LOL They are beautiful additions. Did you see my new Double tail?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omgggg so cute  

i love the new CT and the yellow hm!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Christina, you are as bad as me, I have 17 females and 12 males and 200 fry, lol I love the dragon betta, hes gorgeous.;-)*


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> heres my new guys
> 
> View attachment 5547
> 
> ...


 Christina, isn't that red and white one a dragon?, it looks like one


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice! I saw one like the last one in Petco..So pretty. =) Congrats on them!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

O.O 66? That has to be a job within itself!
Gorgeous new bettas! The yellow halfmoon looks amazing in front of the plant.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks everyone, ya the red one is a dragon, ya they are some work, but it beats watching tv! lol


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

wow they are gorgeous!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Soooo pretty! I love the last one.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

there beautiful


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I just love them all three!


----------



## MYGREENFRIEND (Dec 29, 2010)

the picture of the blue crowntail is beautiful


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: *66 BETTAS???* :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: that must be a lot of work on water change day lol! the ct is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm so jealous! I've been trying to figure out how to get rid of my husband and son to make more room for Bettas..so far..no luck..lol

Those are fantastic pictures


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

You have gorgeous bettas!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG! how do you actually take care of that many??? I spend half of my Saturday on my 14 gallon sorority and my two 3 gallons!


----------



## mish (Dec 30, 2010)

Whenever I look at other peoples bettas I think of how similar they look to ones I have or had and miss them again.


----------

